# Help for a sun-burned nose!



## McuesHiSierra (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi there! Sunburn usually strikes horses with bald faces or very white markings. I don't know how to treat it as of now, but there is such a thing as "horse sunscreen" which works well on noses. Even baby sunblock would work! Just make sure not to slop in on there but try to apply it daily! Also fly sheets and face masks work to protect from the sun. The sore from the halter must be irritated and it will probably continue to worsen unless you try a different style halter or stop using it as much. I hope I helped!


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Any type of moisturiser should help, especially if it has Aloe Vera in it, as it has great healing properties. Like Sierra said, suncream should help prevent it in future, as would limiting mid-day turn out, from about 11am-2pm on the really hot days 
As for the halter rub, I would not use it unless absolutely necessary until it's totally healed, and then not use it 24/7 after that, and hopefully that will stop it rubbing so much. That will also lessen the chances him catching himself up if he's not wearing it when he's turned out.


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 19, 2011)

I have used baby sunscreen and desitin before on white noses to keep them from burning  Even though our mare has a black nose we still keep some sunscreen in our grooming kit just in case!
Also, unless your horse is hard to catch I wouldn't leave the halter on 24/7. I know that it works for some people/horses but not all of them. If it's rubbing his face it could be that it doesnt fit quite right or maybe his skin is thin or sensitive.


----------



## appylover2408 (Mar 17, 2011)

jyuukai said:


> I have used baby sunscreen and desitin before on white noses to keep them from burning  Even though our mare has a black nose we still keep some sunscreen in our grooming kit just in case!
> Also, unless your horse is hard to catch I wouldn't leave the halter on 24/7. I know that it works for some people/horses but not all of them. If it's rubbing his face it could be that it doesnt fit quite right or maybe his skin is thin or sensitive.


Very much agreed also a&d ointment is very good. I have a appy and his noise always gets burned b/c of how pink it is. and for the rubbing of the halter even if it is fitted properly they rub there faces during the day, it takes one instance they rub to hard and something nick's them from the halter. My horse is in full turn out and only comes in in cold or harsh weather but the dangers of having a halter on while in turn out can be horrific.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

We have a mare that gets sunburned in the face. Try a face mask with UV protection. Ours works great.


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

I have two horses with pink noses, I use kids sunscreen. It needs to be a good type (I use garnier) that's higher in spf ie 30-50 and water resistant. So far I haven't had any sunburn on their noses but I would use a moisturer with aloe vera if they did. If its seriously strong sun I put them in the path between the field so they are in the shade which is really important in the high heat. One thing that's really important is knowing the sun protection your field gives you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

We use this alavera stuff in a spray can that is for sunburns and it works realy well. I think it is by bannana boat.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

poor horsy that suck my horse gets that also! I put nature's aid on it. its works wonders and its all natural lol (for when the nose is already burned ) but to prevent it i put sunsreen on there nose every morning


----------



## marinewife1024 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yup you can use any sunscreen with zinc oxide. I would try just putting plain aloe gel on his nose for now. My horse has a sensitive nose too! I know some fly sprays have SPF in them too


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

The horse I ride gets a sunburn every single year. What we do is when she goes outside we put waterproof sunscreen (SPF 50 I use, my friend has use 100 haha) but when they are inside I put on aloe. Seems to heal pretty fast but you will need to do the sunscreen everyday when it is sunny to make sure it doesn't come back!


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Not sure if its been mentioned yet , But there is a cream for cows cracked nipples .
Its 1% Zinc and helps heal as well as protect horses pink skin from the sun .


----------



## hhadavis (May 3, 2008)

Try desitin (stuff for babies diaper rash) something about the zinc etc in it will help soothe the sunburn..did some research for a friend at work who has a paint that sunburns easy...he said it look better in just a few days...and now as summer hits he is only on night turnout, but you can use suncreen to prevent it from getting bad again..and I think they make a type of fly mask too which also prevents sunburns.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

On my paints with white faces, I use baby sunscreen. I get the spraytop and spray it on a brush or a washcloth and then rub it on the sensitive white spots of the face or any other place they seem to get burned.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

My paint's pink nose will get sunburned. Someone gave me some Absorbine horse sunscreen a while ago so I just use that on him but any sunblock will do. He also wears a flymask with UV protection with a nose cover. To help the burn he already has heal, Destin cream or something with aloe vera in it will help him out.


----------



## Jess Angela (Jun 24, 2011)

Have you tried Corona Ointment? Thats what we use on our paint. We have also noticed sport sun block with 30 spf or more works better than sun-screen. Hope that helps.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a filly with a big blaze and she has a very white/pink nose. I'll be buying her a nose-flap fly veil with UV protection, plus using sunscreen/zinc cream on her. My adult horse also has pink on his nose so I bought him a nose-flap fly veil and we have some zinc cream that we can put on his nose if we need to. I'm thinking about getting some in purple for him (his colours are purple, white and silver) and some in blue for my foal (her colours are chocolate, baby blue and cream), because if you have bright coloured zinc cream, you can SEE when it's got rubbed off


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Drop the halter a hole, the buckles should not touch the bone at all. 

And can find generic versions of Desitin, that don't cost very much too.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

When my horses get sunburned, I go to Wal-Mart and get a Vitamin E cream that is the lotion isle. It's usually two tubs celophaned together for like $2. It works amazingly, it doesn't really have a smell to it, and absorbs completely in, so there is no greasy residue to assist with further burning. None of the horses seem to mind what little smell it does have. I works great for noses.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

My daughter's paint has a bald face and gets his nose sunburned AND ends up with dew burn if he's out at night. We put sunscreen on if he's out in the sun during the day in the arena, and a fly mask with the full face if he's in his pasture. At night, we put a layer of diaper cream (we lucked out and got incontinence cream from a plastic surgeon locally who was sent the wrong lotion for his clients--40 tubes for our barn!) if he's out at night since the moisture in the grass can also cause blisters similar to sunburn. This combo over the last 2 weeks has really helped his chapped nose so he's ready for his next show.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Use aloe because lotion will trap the heat and the burn in the skin causing more discomfort. Also then use suncscreen of higher SPF to prevent it from happening again. As for the halter, there is no need for a horse to have a halter on 24/7. Its uncomfortable for the horse and could be bad if it gets caught on anything while in a field. When they are in the stall there is again no need for a halter. So try not using it all the time.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

any sun screen will do and about the halter try a rope halter for pasture but if your horse halters/catches well leave it off they have no need for it.
to help easy it is to keep it clean and covered! best option is to get a fly mask with as much full coverage as you can get and that should do the trick also the slinkys that just cover there head and neck area work great for that aswell as long as you get a light color they should not get hotter then usual


----------



## horseandhound (Jul 31, 2011)

Just a thought, but a friend (who has paints) got a few of these new sunshades from a local company, call Nag Horse Ranch, and now their noses stay gorgeous and soft. She even trail rides with one! Sunburn had been a big problem for her pink nosed guys before, and she wasn't around at the barn to reapply sunscreen every few hours during summer. 

These worked great!

UV sun protection, horse nose shade, muzzle shield, nag horse ranch, horse sun visor


----------



## JustLopeIt (Jul 31, 2011)

If you can find a fly mask that covers his nose, it will help prevent future sun burns


----------



## DreamComeTrue (Jul 31, 2011)

I would use aloe vera gel, and also take his halter off when he is in stall or when he is turned out (just until the rub is cleared up) then still keep it off in the stall. when his sunburn is about 3/4 healed put baby 80 sunblock on his nose and put a flymask on him if possible!


----------



## BoxT (Jul 17, 2011)

I use Neutrogena SPF 100 plus one of the long nosed fly masks. As horses age they can get melanoma on the white parts.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

I bought my paint horse a Cashel flymask and it helps him a whooole bunch. His face is solid white and sunburns. I got this one from SmartPak for $24.95 before shipping.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

BoxT said:


> I use Neutrogena SPF 100 plus one of the long nosed fly masks. As horses age they can get melanoma on the white parts.


They actually get tumors mostly on the genitals and under the tail. My appy has had melanoma for most of his life. It affects all horses differently. Luckily, my boy's cancer isn't a very aggressive one (knock on wood) and at the age of 24 my vet said that its very unlikely it will be the death of him, but it has been known to be fatal in some horses.


----------



## EquestEquine (Aug 15, 2010)

What I do:

*To heal sunburn:* Gently apply antibiotic cream to the bad sores or some sort of delicate healing cream. Just be sure to not get it in the nose.

*To prevent sunburn:* I tried the horse sunscreen but it never worked the way I wanted it to. Now I use a water/sweat proof, 40-50ish spf, human sunscreen. Rubbed in well. Then I apply a layer of zinc oxide. For the zinc, I use on of those cosmetic flat cotton rounds to apply it. It's really nasty when you get it on your hands and end up walking around smelling like a baby's bum all day. Lastly, for really sensitive horses, I use a long nose fly mask. Works wonders!

If I remember correctly...
The normal sunscreen is more of a chemical absorber and the Zinc Oxide is more of a barrier. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Gypsy Vanner (Aug 2, 2011)

Poor horse. Horse noses are so soft and sweet. Good luck!


----------



## naghorseranch (Aug 13, 2011)

*Sun protection for muzzles Nag Horse Ranch nose shades!*

check out the new shades for horses with white muzzles or faces. naghorseranch.com


----------



## Lightning H Ranch (Aug 16, 2011)

I always used sunscreen on Buster's nose.


----------



## Wilkinson John (Aug 16, 2011)

There have been a lot of good answers so far, but I thought I would share what I do with my horses who tend to get sun-burnt noses.

____________________
software downloads|free download|software


----------



## Jamzimm101987 (Aug 11, 2011)

Use desitin for sunburns. It's amazing stuff. You put it on and it stays on, even if it rains a little. I once put it on a burn from getting dragged by a young filly and it made it feel so much better.


----------



## sweetxsour35 (Aug 25, 2011)

They do make vaseline lotion with aloe in it. also my aunt has a horse with a very white face and pink muzzle and she uses baby sun screen on his face daily.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

the zinc oxide works great! I've tried other sunscreens but they don't cut it. As for the halter, I agree with everyone else, it's dangerous for your horse to wear a halter 24/7. I did not know that until I experienced it myself. If you have problems catching your horse (as I did) get them into a routine. I put the halter on mine when it was time to eat and put him in his stall, then took it off and let him eat then back on again to turn him out (without his halter on).


----------



## SconnyCowgirl (Aug 25, 2011)

We always used Water-babies Sunscreen on our horses to prevent sunburns. To treat it, get some aloe, it's natural and very soothing.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I swear by corona ointment for preventing and treating sunburn. The lanolin is soothing, moisturizing and it completely blocks out the sun and does not rub off. For prevention only, I will use a regular sunscreen.


----------



## naghorseranch (Aug 13, 2011)

Ought to try the nose shades by Nag Horse Ranch, they are so simple and effective. naghorseranch.com


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

I used whitehealer cream every day for my ponio  claeared up pretty quick. Its really good cos you can use it on just about everything, cleared up my horses greasy heal, nicks cuts etc


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LauraLA said:


> My poor baby's nose look to be sun-burned!
> 
> I just recently brought him home, and had no idea that the sun would do that to his nose. I feel awful.
> 
> ...


Kennsington has what's called a "Catch Mask". It's a combo fly mask and sort of halter all in one. You can latch the lead rope right to the mask and lead the horse where ever you need to go without having to fuss with trying to halter over or under the fly mask. It comes in a long nose with ears model and I use it on my white faced sunburn prone pinto filly. Her poor little face used to get so SORE and now she hasn't sunburnt all summer. You can even customize them with a little fabric paint to look just like your horse if you want. Here's a link with a picture of the customization: http://www.kensingtonproducts.com/body20products_CATCH_MASK.html

I have 3 horses that wear them and as the other fly masks wear out, I'm switching over to these exclusively. LOVE them. And they come with a replacement guarantee too.

Here's the one who prompted me to buy the first mask. She was SOOOO sunburnt and her face hurt so bad that we couldn't halter her. So we kept her inside until her sunburn went away and now she wears her mask if she goes out in the sun. No more problems.


----------



## naghorseranch (Aug 13, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Kennsington has what's called a "Catch Mask". It's a combo fly mask and sort of halter all in one. You can latch the lead rope right to the mask and lead the horse where ever you need to go without having to fuss with trying to halter over or under the fly mask. It comes in a long nose with ears model and I use it on my white faced sunburn prone pinto filly. Her poor little face used to get so SORE and now she hasn't sunburnt all summer. You can even customize them with a little fabric paint to look just like your horse if you want. Here's a link with a picture of the customization: http://www.kensingtonproducts.com/body20products_CATCH_MASK.html
> 
> I have 3 horses that wear them and as the other fly masks wear out, I'm switching over to these exclusively. LOVE them. And they come with a replacement guarantee too.
> 
> Here's the one who prompted me to buy the first mask. She was SOOOO sunburnt and her face hurt so bad that we couldn't halter her. So we kept her inside until her sunburn went away and now she wears her mask if she goes out in the sun. No more problems.


I had your same problems, and have launched a new product that just needed to be on the market. I have 90% UV proof, extremely durable material nose shades, full face shades and eye shades. The nose shade flares away from the horses nose for comfort and ventilation, allowing grazing and drinking, while providing a dome like shade over the ENTIRE muzzle and lip area. Then I have full face shades covering the eyes also with the same great UV protection and quality mesh material. From your picture your guy needs a full face shade, those eyes need protection. You can lead them with the shade on, most importantly they actually cover all of the areas effectively, your sunburning problem will be over, and they are comfortable for the horse. Please check out UV sun protection, horse nose shade, muzzle shield, nag horse ranch, horse sun visor thank you and good luck!


----------

